# hows your garden tractors running lately?



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thought id talk about my tractor for a change.... :furious: 

its still clogging the chute when it cuts.. i set the setting at 5 (almost the highests etting) it helped a little.. but the cut is not great.. right now.. the 'love affair' with my tractor is over... 


I need a chance to clean the deck and swap back to my oem blades.. I think the gators are cutting so small and lifting the grass its clogging up..


Thats me.. but hows everyones else doing? 
any problems? 

how are some of those new machines working out??


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

sj
You have a tractor??!! 

Just kidding! I know it's so easy to get caught up in everything else around here.

I'm surprised you are still using the gators after developing the clogging problem. From what I remember, you didn't have any problems with the original blades right?

Mine are doing pretty good. I got that last 1050 running good( the $75 parts tractor). Not much else going on with them, I did pick up a tiller on ebay last week for the 1050's. Should be delivered in the next few days. Hopefully it will work as well as described. Would like to dig into the 68 and get that running. I think I have most of the parts I need, if I can still find all of them. It seems the more I concentrate on these, the more I neglect everything else!


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I got a little White I think LGT-165 It runs okay but must not charge. Batterie is always dead. Cuts OK not very great but OK all the same.
Ryan


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well mine is just fine runs great cuts great and looks GREAT


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Jody
How are the new hubcaps doing? Any problems with them?


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

My mower attacks the field grass/Fescue/Lespedesa that's in my converted pasture with aplomb. But even though it throws the grass 6 or 7 feet, it leaves a nice blanket of grass clippings if I go more than a week or so between mowings. Not sure if Gators would make the clippings less course and less visible or not.

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/clippings.JPG>

My new rotary cutter is great. The area the the left of the picture was thick Fescue/Weeds/Lespedesa about hood high to the tractor. I mowed it kind of high to top it off.

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/mow.JPG>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Jody
> How are the new hubcaps doing? Any problems with them? *


They are as shiny as ever No problems with them. Hey Mow you have a nice place:thumbsup:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks, Jody. I'll pass that on to my bank!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

My Deere LT150H is at 60 some hours now with no problems. I did have to tighten the battery terminals. The deck belt was looking a little worn so I replaced it just before the warranty run out. I'm wondering if the mulching blades wear the deck belt faster or if I just got an old one that had laid at the factory. The other tranny drive belt looks like new yet. I only remember changing the belts on the old Jake once in 15 years. Still very happy I got it. I like the chrome hubs but I hate to cover my waxed shinny yellow rims. 

Mark


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

dittos to what jody said mowhowardcurt... thats a nice looking spread you got there....


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

well you HAD to ask huh?

The little 224 is still staling whn hot, but runs fine with the hood off so thats how I have been mowing.

The 444 is STILL torn apart waiting for me to have some time to devote to it. Kinda a lost summer realy, and nothing is getting done


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

My 1979 Deere is running great! My new 1984 Deere is still spread all over the basement waiting for paint. And my newest Deere 210 is cutting grass every week, and really needs a seat cover BAD, as the cracked vinyl keeps pinching my butt


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *dittos to what jody said mowhowardcurt... thats a nice looking spread you got there.... *


Thanks, John. I usually mow in squares, except where my future driveway will be (see second pic). Recently extended out an "s" shaped area that I will let grow and top off with a rotary cutter every so often.

Any how, I followed the new contour this time and didn't "square off" while finish mowing. After I was done, I had killer curved stripes, just like your pic of your yard that was taken from up high. 

I like to alternate mowing patterns so I either "square it off" or "simple_john" it. The latter is named in your honor.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> * I had killer curved stripes,
> I like to alternate mowing patterns so I either "square it off" or "simple_john" it. The latter is named in your honor.  *


A pattern named after me..... 
Im Soooo proud!!! :furious: :furious: 


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/mvc-209xdup_.jpg>


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Mine was going great so far this year. I still have three mowers and they are all running great. The ZTR does cut the mowing roughly in half, but it doesn't do great in the tight areas. I still use my LT for the tight areas and the areas that deserve to be brush hogged.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Leo
Having absolutely no experience whatsoever with a ztr, I am confused by it not working in tight areas. I always thought that was the purpose of them. Don't they turn on a dime and therefore get real close or is the deck just too wide for certain areas?


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Decks to wide to get between some of the trees. The ones out in the open tend to be a piece of cake to go around. I went from having 2 hrs/ week of trimming to about 1/2 hr. max. Makes me very happy.


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

JD LT133 4 years old, running fine - 1956 lo-boy always starts, did some driveway grading - got a little hot, but never gave up.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I've had a slow leak in my LF all season. Don't have time to take it off, so I just add 5 lbs everytime I use the tractor. Have a taken a lot of thorny locust trees down, but still have a lot. Is Slime or something similar advisable?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *I've had a slow leak in my LF all season. Don't have time to take it off, so I just add 5 lbs everytime I use the tractor. Have a taken a lot of thorny locust trees down, but still have a lot. Is Slime or something similar advisable? *


Ive never used the slime.. i think duc has said he uses it..


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

I've used fix-a flat.....not too much and also a light spray of wd-40 around the rim.....


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Ive never used the slime.. i think duc has said he uses it.. *


I use Slime and it works excellent. Just make sure you use enough for the actual size tire - get the largest bottle you can or multiple bottle to handle the size tire....you wont have an issue once its in.....of course if you have a gutter nail puncture your new tires ( like mine) you will need a tire plug....


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Simple John,

Did you ever go back to stock blades? I would bet that was the issue originally or your deck was unleveled...

I finally picked up a blade leveling tool (totally worth $3 dollars I paid)..I finally locked in on level tolerance within spec's based from the manual. Its the best cut I ever had with the machine...
I'm kicking myself for not getting the tool earlier...each time you remove the deck, your leveling most likely changes

Duc


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

SJ, what ever happened to that Simplicity contest for the best lawn? Any updates to those entries or a winner?

Andy


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I think it was a monthly drawing for a jacket and they seem to just post pics as they come in.. no indication of anyone with the 
'Best' lawn..

I did get 2 hats though.. and the way mine is cutting of late.. id be ashamed to enter an updated photo... :furious: :furious:


----------

